# What is this?



## jriepe (May 25, 2012)

I saw several of these very small bugs around the house yesterday (outside) and my first discovery was when one bit me on the arm.  This was shot at 1:1 and still considerably cropped so that gives you an idea of how really small these are.  Those sharp looking barbs are unique.  Does anyone know what these are called?

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (May 25, 2012)

Looks like ladybird larva to me.


----------



## jriepe (May 25, 2012)

Kurt,

Someone on another forum identified it for me as the larva of the Asian lady beetle.  I suppose this beetle is also called the ladybird.  Not sure right now but I'm going to read up on it when I have more time.  Thanks for the ID.

Jerry


----------



## Dracaena (May 28, 2012)

Here it's full of them at this time of the year. Looks like a ladybug larva indeed.


----------

